# Fair Chase Hunting club looking for few New Members



## hunter22a (Jul 5, 2016)

Fair Chase hunting club is located in Twiggs county GA near Bullard rd. off Cochran Short route. About 10 miles out of Macon. Our club is on the Ocmulgee River with approximately 2600 acres. Deer, Hogs, Turkey, Bear, Ducks and fishing. Club has power and water available. Dues are $775 per year. 35 members will be showing land this coming weekend to new prospects. 8 spots to fill 
Any inquires please call 478-737-6542 or email alfredmaraman@gmail.com


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Does the land flood out making it unhuntable after really heavy winter rains*

What type duck hunting do you have, beaver ponds or pass shooting on creeks/river?


----------



## JayBird1969 (Jul 6, 2016)

How many members?  How many openings?


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 6, 2016)

Two of us looking for a place...how many members total?


----------



## hunter22a (Jul 6, 2016)

Couple miles of river bank with boat lunch on club property. Two creeks with a lot of back water thru out swamp. A lot of wood ducks. Teal, black ducks and mallards also are taken. Duck hunting is usually better colder the winter. We will have 35 members and we have 8 spots available. You can email me and I will send you copy of rules.


----------



## hunter22a (Jul 7, 2016)

*Members*

We will have 35 members with 8 spots to fill


----------



## hunter22a (Jul 7, 2016)

*Fair Chase pictures*

Pictures around the club


----------



## hunter22a (Jul 7, 2016)

*Fair chase pictures*

Trophy hogs Fair Chase hunting Club


----------



## hunter22a (Jul 7, 2016)

*Fair chase pictures*

Fair chase pictures


----------



## hunter22a (Jul 7, 2016)

*Fair chase pictures*

Summer bucks Fair Chase


----------



## strike (Jul 14, 2016)

Do you allow coon hunting?


----------



## hunter22a (Aug 3, 2016)

*Members*

Still needing few members for club. Please contact me by cell 478-737-6542 or email alfredmaraman@gmail.com


----------

